
Oculus Co-Founder and Rift Creator Palmer Luckey Departs Facebook - hturan
https://uploadvr.com/palmer-luckey-departs-facebook/
======
erikpukinskis
I'm not a fan of Luckey's politics, but gosh I am super grateful for his work
getting the Rift to production. I admire his persistence, his ability to
assemble and obviously talented team.

I am sure he learned a lot from taking his garage prototype all the way
through a billion dollar acquisition. And I hope he learned some things from
his first dip into politics.

I look at someone like him, and though I can criticize his beliefs and
actions, he's also a pretty normal kid who group up on YouTube and 4chan and
is struggling with a pretty confusing soup of ideas, just like all of us. You
never know what people are like on the inside, but I'm going to assume his
heart is in the right place, and I look forward to seeing what he does next. I
am absolutely certain he's caught glimpses of the VR future no one else has,
and he'll do his darndest to bring them into the world.

~~~
aanm1988
Sorry, don't feel sorry for the guy worth however many millions. He could have
easily avoided all the negative stuff by just not getting involved.

edit: Thiel is one of the most prominent tech guys to support Trump.
Zuckerberg defended him when people started calling for him to be removed.

The difference is that Luckey

1\. was the face of the company 2\. had issues with the community before any
of the trump stuff came out. He pretty much stopped using Reddit because of
it. 3\. Is named in a lawsuit. 4\. Supported Trump in a pretty childish way.
Giving a donation or endorsing him is one thing. Trying to fund memes just
looks bad.

For a guy who's main role seemed to be PR he did a poor job of it.

~~~
sahara
You're right, he could have continued with his work had he simply avoided ever
giving anyone the impression he held any beliefs which varied from _THE
ORTHODOXY_.

But why should that have been required of him?

~~~
devopsproject
He has the freedom to do what he wants. And others have the freedom to judge
him for doing so.

Going against the grain has, and will always be a dangerous proposition and no
amount of thought policing will change that.

~~~
sahara
Being a weird is far more dangerous than being a normal. We agree.

Being gay is far more dangerous than being straight.

Being Muslim in a majority Christian or Hindu society is far more dangerous
than being a adherent of the prevailing religion.

We could list examples all day, but it's a plainly obvious phenomenon. What I
want to know is why so many people seem to act as if there's inherent moral
superiority in being in the majority. There isn't.

(Also, cute bit of doublespeak characterizing a challenge to orthodoxy as
"thought policing".)

~~~
devopsproject
Based on some of the things Trump has said about mexicans, muslims, women,
etc, I'm finding it really hard to believe you don't understand why people
would be offended by his supporters. If I told you all women are property and
should be subservient to men, would you really want to have an honest
conversation with me? Are we really at a point where "I grab them by the
pussy" is something that is up for debate?

